
UK ISP boss points out technical flaws in Investigatory Powers Bill - cmsefton
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/11/uk-isp-boss-points-out-massive-technical-flaws-in-investigatory-powers-bill/
======
dingaling
Mr Kennard is a very clever chap; he wrote or co-wrote most of the operational
systems for his ISP, including the Firebrick routers.

However he often makes the mistake of applying his logical mind to domains
that unfortunately don't work purely logically ( banks, customer services and
the law often popping-up on his blog ).

In this example, there are numerous technical aspects which remain unanswered
or unspecified. To a programer's mind that is a problem; to the legislators
it's an opportunity. The Government can use that vagueness to adapt the
implementation to suit their needs. They can do so subjectively and responsive
to situations that occur. It's a feature, not a bug.

An example is that 'small' ISPs will not initially be subject to these
requirements. 'Small' is undefined, of course. 'Internet Connection Record' is
likewise vaguely defined with most detail being provided verbally.

I sound jaded because I made a very similar technical response to the proposed
RIPA back in 2000. Most of the feedback disappeared into a black hole and
little changed in the final Act. Within months, it was being abused by
Government agencies and councils as we had predicted.

~~~
woodman
We would all be better off if the world were more logically consistent, and we
won't ever get there if our first response is to simply shrug. By denying the
government any technical justifications for the collection effort, they are
left with only naked lies.

As far as the ambiguous language of laws, wouldn't it be nice if they were
written in a constrained syntax that allowed for formal verification [0]... ah
but here I am being a programmer again.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Attempto_Controlled_English](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Attempto_Controlled_English)

------
timthorn
Adrian Kennard's (said boss) blog is always worth a read:
[http://www.revk.uk/](http://www.revk.uk/)

